# Pigeon Toed, Problematic?



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_My friend is looking into buying a Quarter Horse cross Arab gelding. He's absoloutely perfect... *except *he has one slightly pigeon toed foot (front right). It isn't too bad. You can definately see it though. :/_
_I've never owned a pigeon toed horse, nor ridden one._
_Will this cause problems? _
_He'll be a pleasure/trail horse. Small amount of jumping. He is sixteen. _

_Cheers._


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My mare can sometimes stand pigeon toed. Sometimes she's dead on straight, other times she's definitely pigeon toed.

The hoof will wear unevenly so your friend will need to really keep on top of trimmings, but it shouldn't get in the way of the horse's gaits or jumping.

Maybe later on there will be arthritis but I really dont know.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Depends how bad it is. It can cause uneven hoof wear or be caused by uneven hoof care. 

For trail and pleasure I doubt it would cause a problem. I know nothing about jumping.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Both my DIL's mare and my roan mare(Heidi) are pigeontoed. I think as long as the riding isn't something hard on joints etc they are fine. I wouldn't barrel race em. But then I wouldn't anyway. LOL DIL's mare is 16 I think and Heidi is 6. All I do is trail ride and there have been no problems with their hooves. We keep them trimmed on a regular schedule so they don't get out of shape and flare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My Mustang Dobe is pretty badly pigeon toed on both front feet. It hasn't caused any problems yet and he has been through 4 years of hard work with me. Roping, running, cutting cattle, etc. and never took a wrong step. I think that so long as it doesn't interfere with their gaits or movement, then it is more of a visual fault. It could cause some arthritis later on if it is not properly cared for but no more than other issues.  If it is only slight and your friend likes him, then I say go for it.
*providing he passes the ppe anyway*


----------

